# Do you think you're attractive?



## Minish (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, not 'would you screw yourself' but do you actually think you're attractive? :D Think I've seen this in the last TCoD, so I REVIVED IT. >D

Be honest~

As for me, there are some times when I look at myself in the mirror and go 'smokin', Cirrus |D' and there are sometimes I go 'whoa-hoah there, Miss Ugly D:'

Yeah. Usually the first one happens when it's darker and I can't see myself as clearly. XD


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 13, 2008)

No, not at all. I'd say what I think of myself, but I'd probably get banned for flaming someone. xD

Seriously, though I'm fugly. Which is why I'm never going to post in the behind the avatar thread.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm so fugly, I scream when I see myself.
Okay, not really. But I'm not about to win any contests soon.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I don't really think I'm ugly, but attractive... I wouldn't know about that. Eh, nobody's ever been attracted to me, so I don't think I am? But I'm not ugly! No siree.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 13, 2008)

Sometmes I look in the mirror and say "Wow everyone at school must have crush on me" and sometimes I'm like "Eww"


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope. But I don't care, because if someone is shallow enough to not like me because I don't look particularly good, they're not worth my time.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 13, 2008)

I have days where I feel good enough, but then have really ugly days where I just feel _bleh_, you know?
But no matter how I'm feeling, big compliments about my appearance freak me out. I'm normally okay with compliments about pretty much anything, but if they're about how I look, I get the insanely immature urge to cover my face and tell them to go away.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 13, 2008)

Not really. :C


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2008)

I voted "sometimes", but I think I am a pretty attractive guy overall. I have a bit of acne, but it's not too noticeable, so whatever. The main detracting flaw about me is probably that I can never really keep my hair in order. But I got a haircut recently, so that makes it a lot easier. 

Overall, I have pretty good self-esteem about my looks, I'd say.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 13, 2008)

My "I-don't-give-a-crap-about-my-appearance-or-anyone-else's" attitude (and possibly my relatively sheltered childhood) has rendered me unable to tell whether someone is attractive or not; I wouldn't know if I'm attractive. People tell me I am every once in a while, but I honestly don't know. I can recognize dog ugly, sure, and I know I'm not dog ugly, but this isn't really the right question to ask someone who can't tell the difference between Brad Pitt and Average Joe.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 13, 2008)

Eh, sometimes I think I look good, sometimes I think I look awful. :D Damn you, Marks and Spencer mirror, I'll show you! The light in that shop dislikes me, I swear. >.> But uh, I'm pretty happy with my appearance. There are things I like and I don't dwell on the things I don't really like... in fact, I'm not even sure what I don't like. I guess I just sometimes think I look bad, and there are other times I'm really happy with my appearance. I usually manage to reassure myself that I look good or fine, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 13, 2008)

No nt rly. D: I could give you a list of things I don't like about my appearance.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 13, 2008)

"Ugly as sin" just got another vote. I'm pretty darned unattractive. I uploaded some pictures to my profile if anybody wants proof xD


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2008)

I should go through the "behind the avatar" thread after reading this, and see who is a good judge of their own appearance and who is not. (Tailsy is not)


----------



## Cheetah (Aug 13, 2008)

I dunno. I wouldn't say I'm especially attractive, but I wouldn't think of myself as especially attractive. P=

Apparently my most distinguishing feature is my hair, so I automatically translate 'you're pretty' as 'you have red hair.'

/cynicism


----------



## ESP (Aug 13, 2008)

No. I'm as ugly as f***.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 13, 2008)

Not particularly. Sometimes, maybe, but not most of the time.


----------



## Nope (Aug 14, 2008)

no.

i can't see myself in teh mirror.

Okay, I'm not that ugly. But I don't like to see myself in the mirror anyway. I'm all "Gawd! Is that me? I look horrible!" *Removes mirror* "That's better." I do not use makeup or anything. Wohoo...


----------



## spaekle (Aug 14, 2008)

I outright _avoid_ looking in mirrors with my glasses on, if that's any indication on how I feel about myself. :[


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 14, 2008)

I look at myself, and I'm like :D. I look attractive, but nobody really shares it with me. I don't know if they even _have_ a crush on me, but that's the thing that counts! :D

I have a friend who said "Oooh, he's cute" when I came on the bus and she saw me, and she told me that she said that.

So, in other words, yeah, I think I'm attractive.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I look okay... for being a normal person. I don't really have high standards for myself, I know I'm not meant to be smoking hot or perfect. In normal people standards I'm okay, but in pretty people standards I am the ugliest scum that walked on the earth.

Me? I voted sometimes. It really depends on who I'm with. If I consider somebody with me to look less attractive than I do, then I'll feel like very pretty and hot indeed. (This is rare though, I always think most people are prettier and more attractive than I am. D:) And if not, I feel extremely ugly. I'm always comparing myself to everyone else and compared to most people, I look OKAY, but not great or amazingly attractive. (And if you don't believe me, go check the avatar thread. Hmph, I'm nothing special.)


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nope. But I don't care, because if someone is shallow enough to not like me because I don't look particularly good, they're not worth my time.


Judging by the one picture I've seen of you, you aren't bad at all (and I mean that). Get some confidence, boy!


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 14, 2008)

Right now, hell no. My hair is so messy it looks like it got caught in a fan. >.> 
Otherwise, I think I look pretty. When I'm being optimsitic. xD


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh hell no. I'm like the ugliest person on the face of the earth! Everyone tells me I'm realy ugly and stupid. (Or maybe I'm listening to ass holes)


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't find myself particularly attractive >.> I have my moments, but its never near a camera.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I have days where I feel good enough, but then have really ugly days where I just feel _bleh_, you know?
> But no matter how I'm feeling, big compliments about my appearance freak me out. I'm normally okay with compliments about pretty much anything, but if they're about how I look, I get the insanely immature urge to cover my face and tell them to go away.


Pretty much this. I'm mixed, and I look weird no matter who I'm near, so I always feel kind of put off by my appearance.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 14, 2008)

I.. am ugly.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2008)

I personally don't think I'm all too good looking... I don't know, I just don't. Even on days when I actually seem to look good to other people I'm self-conscious.

EDIT: oshit 666th post everybody RUUUUN


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I suppose. About 3 or so people have had a crush on me after coming to intermediate and leaving another bunch of crushes there. Overall I don't think that I'm that attractive at all but all the crushes are pointing somewhere. So yeah some people think I am attractive but I don't. So yeah...sometimes...


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 14, 2008)

Hell no.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 14, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> No nt rly. D: I could give you a list of things I don't like about my appearance.


liar.

I'm not particularly attractive but there are people who think differently.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 14, 2008)

No.


----------



## @lex (Aug 14, 2008)

It kinda depends on mood and stuff...

One day I look in the mirror: "...ew."

Another: "Hey, I don't look so bad!"

So, sometimes :D


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Judging by the one picture I've seen of you, you aren't bad at all (and I mean that). Get some confidence, boy!


Thanks... actually, I was intending to choose 'sometimes'. For whatever odd reason, I look my bes when my hair is wet and my glasses are off.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 14, 2008)

Uh, sometimes. I have really dark blue eyes, so I like them. (:

My face is okay, and I have nice legs, but the rest is like.. blargh.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I look okay, but not "OMG SO PRETTY".


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 14, 2008)

When I don't have to go anywhere, and have messed up hair and glasses on: No

What I'm going out and have straight hair and contacts in: Totally ^_^


----------



## Jolty (Aug 14, 2008)

At times

shame nobody else thinks so too


----------



## Keta (Aug 14, 2008)

Not particularly. I think I'm pretty boring-looking. I did post somewhere or another in the behind the av thread, so... tell me whether I'm right or wrong. >:[


----------



## Minish (Aug 14, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Me? I voted sometimes. It really depends on who I'm with. If I consider somebody with me to look less attractive than I do, then I'll feel like very pretty and hot indeed. (This is rare though, I always think most people are prettier and more attractive than I am. D:) And if not, I feel extremely ugly. I'm always comparing myself to everyone else and compared to most people, I look OKAY, but not great or amazingly attractive.


XD That's what I do as well. I feel 'safer' if I'm talking to someone I consider less attractive. But I never say that because it sounds so high and mighty of me. I can't help it... D:

Also... wow. Whenever I've seen this question at other places, it's usually 50-50. TCoD needs some self-esteem. Dx


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 15, 2008)

Keta said:


> Not particularly. I think I'm pretty boring-looking. I did post somewhere or another in the behind the av thread, so... tell me whether I'm right or wrong. >:[


Keta, you're so pretty! I'm jealous.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I am somewhere in the range of average to mildly good-looking.  If I ever focused on looking _decent_, I'd probably look fairly okay, but I don't care enough to do so.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 15, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, I'm extremely ugly. I know people alway dislike how they look, but..... 

What? I'm being honest. =/


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 15, 2008)

Sometimes, I'm like "I'm so awesome I make people look horrible", but then there are ";_; *hide" moments. Usually, I'd say I think I look pretty, not hot. Sometiems my hair is annoying tangled and acne hates me and wants to scar me. Also, I shaved part of my eyebrow once, so one eyebrow is arched and the other is curved and higher than the other. It's like I have an "O RLY?" face.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 15, 2008)

Sometimes I think I can look kind of attractive, but sometimes I think I look horrible. :3


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

DEAR GOD NO.

I could describe myself by the term "fuck ugly", but given the definition of "fuck" it might lead some to believe I'm at least the tiniest bit attractive.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> No.


I beg to differ

I put sometimes because usually I don't look particularly eye catching (save for being strange) but there's more and more pictures of me where I look awesome. 

If I had the guts to fix a handful of slightly disfiguring things about me, though, I'd assuredly put the first option because I'm extremely vain and have previously put a lot of effort into making myself look better habitually. and people have told me similar otherwise which makes me pissed that I'm too lame to do something about it


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with Castform, I don't particularly care how I look because I don't want to associate with people who only like me because of my looks, but I guess I don't have to try very hard...  according to my friends who inform me that several girls in my school have crushes on me...  so I guess I think I'm somewhat attractive.

Based on impartial reports of course.  :sweatdrop:


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

The problem you people who don't care about your appearances are going to have is that that _very_ few people don't actually think looks don't matter. The first thing people see about you is what you look like, and if you look boring/unkempt/unattractive they /are/ going to be predisposed against you. 

Just for the record, I would not want a relationship with someone who isn't attractive, and I _certainly_ am not 'shallow'.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope. :|


----------



## Zeph (Aug 16, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Just for the record, I would not want a relationship with someone who isn't attractive, and I _certainly_ am not 'shallow'.


Just wondering, but is this for any particular reason?


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

Because I don't want to be in a relationship with someone unattractive, though I'd be fine being friends with them.
Zelda


----------



## Iceon (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I used to think I looked horrible (which I did)

Now I don't mind how I look so far, but I wouldn't think I'm hot. I never do, I just look 'gewd' some days, and get all 'x3' about that. Otherwise I think I'm starting to look pretty normal.

It's when I walk into a school building that I all of the sudden feel like I look like crap.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 16, 2008)

A lot of people give me complements, but I seriously don't agree with them. 

Some days are better than others...


----------



## Maron (Aug 16, 2008)

I´m pretty ok with my appearance, but I don´t think I am attractive, no...


----------



## Spoon (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't consider myself to be attractive, nor do I want to be.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 16, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> The problem you people who don't care about your appearances are going to have is that that _very_ few people don't actually think looks don't matter. The first thing people see about you is what you look like, and if you look boring/unkempt/unattractive they /are/ going to be predisposed against you.
> 
> Just for the record, I would not want a relationship with someone who isn't attractive, and I _certainly_ am not 'shallow'.


There is a difference between "not caring whether or not you're attractive" and "I could have dog shit smeared all over my face and go out in public with no problem". I think people understand first impressions are important enough that you have to look _acceptable._ They comb their hair, they wear clothes that don't make them look like hobos. Acceptable and "omg hey you're Brad Pitt" aren't the same. The average person might have preconceived notions about you based on whether you're hot or just normal, but as long as they don't actually _do_ anything to you based on that then why the hell should you care?

I mean seriously I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people who are married/have jobs/whatever are _average looking,_ so that's plenty good enough


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm so damn hot I make my reflection in the mirror jealous


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I look good enough. I don't think I'm the hottest cookie out there, I just think that I'm definitely not butt-ugly. Sure I have a couple zits here and there, but who doesn't? At least it's not acne. And plus, bunches of people have told me that I look cute.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 17, 2008)

In my opinion, I'm not wonderful looking, but still kind of pretty. I'm happy with how I look, anyway.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nope. But I don't care, because if someone is shallow enough to not like me because I don't look particularly good, they're not worth my time.


Good luck with that. I suggest you go look for some blind girls if you want to find someone who doesn't mind if their partner is hideous. (not that you are, like I previously said. you're fine). Anyone who claims that they don't care about looks is a _liar_. Be honest, Zeph, if this person was the nicest, kindest person you ever met, would you still want to date her? Of course not. 

Vyraura pretty much said it here:



Vyraura said:


> The problem you people who don't care about your appearances are going to have is that that _very_ few people don't actually think looks don't matter. The first thing people see about you is what you look like, and if you look boring/unkempt/unattractive they /are/ going to be predisposed against you.


Especially this bit:



Vyraura said:


> Just for the record, I would not want a relationship with someone who isn't attractive, and I _certainly_ am not 'shallow'.


I'm not shallow either, but I could never go out with someone not visually appealing to me. All the time I would be with her, I would be thinking "uggh, look at the bit of hair on her lip. can't she do something about it!" or whatnot. Even if she was a nice person, I would just not be able to stand a relationship with someone who I didn't even want to _look_ at. 




Kratos Aurion said:


> There is a difference between "not caring whether or not you're attractive" and "I could have dog shit smeared all over my face and go out in public with no problem". I think people understand first impressions are important enough that you have to look _acceptable._ They comb their hair, they wear clothes that don't make them look like hobos. Acceptable and "omg hey you're Brad Pitt" aren't the same. The average person might have preconceived notions about you based on whether you're hot or just normal, but as long as they don't actually _do_ anything to you based on that then why the hell should you care?
> 
> I mean seriously I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people who are married/have jobs/whatever are _average looking,_ so that's plenty good enough


Yes, but _still_. I know that when I'm older and interested in having a girlfriend, I'll want an funny, intelligent, and yes, _hot_ lady to date. Unfortunately for me, this is the type that ALL the guys will want. So, she'll probably have her pick of all the guys in the area, and naturally, she'll most likely pick the handsomest guy whose personality also appeals to her. Now, of course, I want this to be _me_.

I mean, I'm sure that (unless they're butt-ugly) anyone that wants to will probably get a girlfriend/boyfriend and later wife/husband that they're at least adequately satisfied with, but I want to be able to have any girl I want. (of course, it goes without saying that not every female will go for me even if I'm the most handsome guy ever, but I want a wide range. you know what I mean?)

I'm sorry, but looks _do_ matter. 

although recently I had an outbreak of acne that I am not happy about at all :(((((



On a somewhat related note: I heard that women are not mainly attracted to a man by his looks, or by his personality, but by his smell. Is this true? I smell fine so if it is true that's pretty okay.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

The thing is, I have to be attracted to someone to go out with them. It's rather something of a prerequisite. Thus I only like "attractive" people. If I'm not attracted to someone I call it "friendship" instead of a "romance."


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 17, 2008)

I never said they don't matter. They just don't always matter to the extent that _everyone_ who says they don't care is going to be magically inconvenienced for the rest of their life. Why stress about it?

What, am I supposed to put on a bunch of makeup and shit and compromise what makes me comfortable, etc. just because I don't look flawless (I assume, I honestly don't know) the way I am? No thanks.

Again: acceptable is, you know, acceptable.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

obviously but nobody is going to look twice at you if they don't think you're attractive. It can be a very subjective thing, I agree, but you have to look in some way attractive or you won't get anywhere.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 17, 2008)

If you're talking about actually attracting a partner or whatever I'd like to point out that that means absolutely nothing to me. Obviously I can't say the same for other people, and I do understand that it's natural to prefer attractive things over things that aren't, but "you only get one shot at absolutely anything if you aren't hot" is being too harsh. There _are_ people who marry/whatever perfectly average looking people, and there are lots of people who get jobs/whatever and are perfectly average looking. It's important but in no way is it the end-all be-all of everything.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Why stress about it?


Because I want a funny/intelligent/beautiful wife, like I said. I mean, I don't want to be one of those people who gets divorced just because there is no romance anymore, or is driven to cheat on their spouse for some reason. I'm sure that I could get a fine wife even if I had a butt for a head, but is it just me, or are the white trash fat couples that you see in public always bickering, and the attractive couples that you see seem to be having a good time? 

That, and I'm really self-conscious about my looks, so it'll make me happier as a result anyway.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, and you can feel that way the same way I can feel like I don't want a partner. Doesn't make it hold true for everyone.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

Er, yeah, if you're not interested in romance at all then looking good serves much less of a purpose. (although it may still help you make friends and get hired for jobs)


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

I chose sometimes because people say I am. The proof is that almost half the girls at my old school liked me (eek.). But I do not think I am. So sometimes it is.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> obviously but nobody is going to look twice at you if they don't think you're attractive. It can be a very subjective thing, I agree, but you have to look in some way attractive or you won't get anywhere.


Stereotyping, much?

"OMG that boy doesn't look absolutely perfect I'm never going to go near him!"


----------



## Wymsy (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I'm somewhat attractive. I guess I am, since guys hit on me quite a bit.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> "OMG that boy doesn't look absolutely perfect I'm never going to go near him!"


You don't have to be _perfect_ to be attractive.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Stereotyping, much?
> 
> "OMG that boy doesn't look absolutely perfect I'm never going to go near him!"


Big difference between perfect and pleasant to look at. If people don't find looking at you enjoyable then yes, they don't want to go near you. That doesn't mean you have to be a model.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 18, 2008)

Meh, some people like certain aspects of how people look, like the shape of their face, eye colour, height, the shape of their nose, their hair, and so on, or just a certain way some people look that they like in general. Some people might find certain things unattractive while others like those things. I guess there are some people who some people find not very attractive at all, but others find really attractive. Although I suppose there are extremes that few people find attractive.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 19, 2008)

What's weird, I guess, is I honestly find people more physically attractive when I like their personality, so that's really what matters to me. Also, I think different people are attractive in different ways, but most people seem at least decent looking to me at first sight.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 19, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> On a somewhat related note: I heard that women are not mainly attracted to a man by his looks, or by his personality, but by his smell. Is this true? I smell fine so if it is true that's pretty okay.


Bite me!

I'm a girl. It's not that you smell good--it's that YOU DON'T FREAKIN SMELL LIKE RUMPKE.

No, I would not date someone butt-ugly if you paid me.

Anyway, I think I look fine. Especially with straight hair. Besides, if I hate my hair, which is the biggest thing I usually look at, I can change it or put on a wig.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2008)

Salamander said:


> What's weird, I guess, is I honestly find people more physically attractive when I like their personality, so that's really what matters to me. Also, I think different people are attractive in different ways, but most people seem at least decent looking to me at first sight.


Me too! When I really like someone and I see them all the time... they start to look better to me. They look really beautiful in my eyes, because whenever I see them, it makes me happy, because I really like them. And I start to really like their appearance, because whenever they show up, it means I'm going to be smiling and happy. So you're not the only one who does this~


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not attractive.

As a counterpoint to all the 'People won't date you unless you're attractive' discussion, both my boyfriend and I did not find one another attractive when we met. I just started to really like him anyway because he was cuddly and adorably nerdy and liked to blabber about things that fascinated him and was ridiculously nice to everyone, I spent a few days of not-so-subtle first-time flirting, he picked up on it and found it cute (and was Not That Picky), we ended up together, started to appreciate one another even better, and ta-da, madly in love. Being madly in love, incidentally, skews your perception so that where you previously thought 'okay kinda chubby nerdy guy with crazy curly hair' you start thinking 'awww so cuuuuuute must cuddle and MOST AWESOME HAIR IN THE WORLD and oh god those adorable ears I could spend hours obsessively stroking that earlobe'. And apparently I look better naked. (He doesn't, but perception-skewing still now says he is the Cutest Guy In The Universe.)

So yeah. You can be attracted to someone despite how they look.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 19, 2008)

I think of myself as somewhat pretty or nice-looking at times and ugly at others, but I'm not hot or beautiful and I definitely wouldn't be loved because someone thought I was attractive.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 19, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> And apparently I look better naked.


WELL isn't that pretty much a given if you're an older-than-fifteen-younger-than-thirty-five-not-overweight female? OR if you want to use the trendy demographic names, if you're a OTFYTTFNOF? For you see, it seems like most if not all OTFYTTFNOFs look better without their clothes than with their clothes. See, there's a reason why porn isn't full of pictures of hot clothed women (or to use our newly coined phrase, hot clothed OTFYTTFNOFs). And fashion magazines are full of them. EXCEPT HEY what if the tables were turned and fashion magazines had the naked OTFYTTFNOFs, and porn had the clothed OTFYTTFNOFs? Then I bet more people would buy fashion magazines. Or well, more straight men and less gay men. But then the internet would serve less of a point. I guess. 

BUT I DIGRESS. 

Anyway Butterfree iirc you look pretty fine (or to use the cowboy term, "you're lookin' purdy fine"). So uh follow in Zeph's example and get some confidence!


----------



## CNiall (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't class myself as particularly attractive--if I remember, I'll find the camera cable and take a photo for the Behind the Avatar thread. I can't think of anything more to say, so~


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 19, 2008)

Naw, I'm not attractive...
Sometimes I think I look rather ugly, sometimes I'm "Eh, okay" and sometimes things work out pretty good. Kind of.
In general, it's people telling me I look pretty and should put more effort into my appearance (wear skimpy stuff, make-up, etc.) and me blinking at them in confusion and going "Uh... really?... okay..."
*scratches head* I admit to practising some of my expressions in the mirror to see if they are bearable to look at. (Sometimes they aren't...)
Also, I seem to look pretty good on video, pretty bad in photographs, and... something in between in real life...

Also to be trendy I will post about other people being attractive... or something.
I used to refuse to put any effort into looking nice, but then I really started to get bugged when people at school would pull at my clothing (pull down the long socks or such) and laugh or look disgusted because I didn't shave my legs. I don't mind if people don't love the look of me but being looked at like a pile of vomit is unsettling! (They probably did that because they didn't like my personality and that contributed to their opinion of my appearance, though.) 
But I think wearing lots of make-up constantly is a waste of time and it looks really fake and obvious, and people shouldn't wear 3 shades of eye shadow and bright sparkly lip gloss to school every day.
Finding people attractive, um... it's amazing how much effort people go to! I have met very few people who are genuinely ugly, and people I really like stand out as pretty despite whatever the previously perceived reality may have been in my mind. There was a guy who I thought was rather plain in the looks department, perhaps even ugly, but then I met him and found out he was a really nice guy and amusingly enough I eventually began to think that there was a really pretty shade of colour in his eyes and things like that. (This happens with friends on the small scale also- once I had a friend who when I didn't know her, she seemed sort of ugly as a first impression, but then when I met her properly and we started talking her appearance became second nature and ceased to bother me... everyone's appearance has its own unique charm.)
People finding me attractive just confuses me! Random compliments like "...hey you know, you have really pretty eyes!" (I started laughing at that one. Because it was right in the middle of a completely unrelated conversation.) and friends who tell me about how I'm gifted in the looks department... ehe... 
Then there was the time I told my friend about this guy who randomly decided to hug me (three times...), and she was all "If he ever hurts you I'm going to hunt him down. You're too beautiful" and stuff and that guy is confusing enough already and I was like "Whoa." at her.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't consider myself drop dead gorgeous, but I'm not particularly ugly either. But I'm don't consider myself average.  I guess I consider myself fairly attractive for the most part.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

I love how I look. |D;

Just being honest! xD


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope. and I dont really care if I'm ugly.


----------



## Flora (Aug 20, 2008)

To quote myself, "No sane boy would ever want to go out with me."

In short, no.


----------



## Tora (Aug 20, 2008)

I tend to avoid flourescent lights, cameras, and mirrors. It's a force of habit.

Although I usually have no confidence in anything I say or do. So yeah.

Expecially if I'm the center of attention. So I avoid that too.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 21, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> Nope. and I dont really care if I'm ugly.


Judging by your picture in Behind the Avatar, you're not ugly at all. :|


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 22, 2008)

I frankly couldn't care less. I believe my personality is something more important than my appearance. I've gotten into arguments with my mom, who wants me to look nice even if I'm not aware of it. >> Hm. If I get a camera, I might put up my picture on the Behind the Avatar thread. :P


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 22, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I'm not attractive.
> 
> As a counterpoint to all the 'People won't date you unless you're attractive' discussion, both my boyfriend and I did not find one another attractive when we met. I just started to really like him anyway because he was cuddly and adorably nerdy and liked to blabber about things that fascinated him and was ridiculously nice to everyone, I spent a few days of not-so-subtle first-time flirting, he picked up on it and found it cute (and was Not That Picky), we ended up together, started to appreciate one another even better, and ta-da, madly in love. Being madly in love, incidentally, skews your perception so that where you previously thought 'okay kinda chubby nerdy guy with crazy curly hair' you start thinking 'awww so cuuuuuute must cuddle and MOST AWESOME HAIR IN THE WORLD and oh god those adorable ears I could spend hours obsessively stroking that earlobe'. And apparently I look better naked. (He doesn't, but perception-skewing still now says he is the Cutest Guy In The Universe.)
> 
> So yeah. You can be attracted to someone despite how they look.


Well, I'm hideous _and_ otherwise totally unlovable. So I'm still in the "unattractive" pile. Hooray =D



Butterfree said:


> And apparently I look better naked.


Thank you for sharing. xD


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 24, 2008)

not really.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 24, 2008)

No I am not attractive. I am happy with some individual features but they do not look good together. Loev my hair


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 25, 2008)

I find myself attractive except for in photographs (excluding my school pictures... I kind of like those).


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 26, 2008)

Not really, no. But my best friends say that every boy in my grade (and they'll probably be coming to the same school this year) has a crush on me. Is that why some seem so desprate, some tease, and some act cool about it? There are times where my best friend's little brother takes the phone and says "I love you, Khaelin!" That's weird... A boy asked me out in the store, and he was completly random...So, they may think I am, but I don't.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## King Clam (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd fuck me.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 27, 2008)

i used to would fuck you too but now it's prohibited g8tr


----------



## King Clam (Aug 27, 2008)

that's terrible we can still high five or something though

same thing really


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, skip my last post. I think i'm just neutral, and more "cute" than "pretty".


----------

